# Post up pics of silver and dark silver cars



## Brazo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=153355#post153355

So folks lets have your silver cars!!


----------



## Dave KG

Star silver metallic Vauxhall Astra treated to a winter preparation of Pinnacle Swirl Remover, followed by Pinnacle Advanced finishing polish (both applied by rotary), topped off with Collinite 476S.


----------



## dodger

Star Silver Astra washed with hyperwash and waxed with Megs Gold Class (applied by hand)  .


----------



## Lespaul

Polished via pc with #80, topped with CG 50/50 wax

Darren


----------



## Dave KG

Astra SRi - Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze (a oproduct IMVHO you shouldn't be without if you own a silver car), topped with Pinnacle Signature wax spit shined. A combo on silver I have only seen beaten by following the VMWHG with Souveran, this CK>Pinnalce combo is very hard to beat on silver IMHO. Yet to try Zymol Destiny on it though, this will be along soon...


----------



## Jace

My brothers cars:

Peugeot 307cc

Sonus Clay (Green)/ Menzerna IP /Menzerna FP2 /spit & shined Nattys Blue & Harly wax


















































































Peugeot 307

Meg's Clay Bar / Meg #1 Paint cleaner / Klasse AIO/ Klasse SG / P21S Wax


----------



## Rich @ PB

Klasse AIO > OCW = Wet and glossy!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Klasse AIO > OCW = Wet and glossy!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Blackfire SRC FInishing Polish > Werkstatt Prime Acrylic > Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger = Maximum flake pop and clarity!


----------



## Rich @ PB

PW SSR1 > Klasse AIO > P21S CW = Glowing and soft - the reason why I loathe carnauba on silver! :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB

As above, plus OCW x 2 - better but no cigar! :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB

Klasse AIO > OCW x 4 = Sharper and much glossier, but still no flake pop!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Werkstatt Prime Acrylic > Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger = Massive flake pop!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Blackfire SRC Compound > Blackfire SRC Finishing Polish > Werkstatt Prime Acrylic > Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger x 6ish > OCW > Werkstatt Acrylic Jett > OCW > Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger x 2ish = Proper Bo! Happy now! :lol:


----------



## blr123

Clio V6: -




























Bryan


----------



## blr123

Clio V6: -




























Bryan


----------



## Naddy37

Some fantastic shots there/results. Makes me think I should go back to a silver car.


----------



## Neil_S

blr123 said:


> Clio V6: -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan


Really bought the silver out in that shot Bryan


----------



## blr123

Yeah I know.......slip of the finger that one  .........I didn't think anyone would notice  

Bryan


----------



## Clark @ PB

-Menz IP

- Megs #80

-Klasse AIO

- Megs #16

- Menz FMJ


----------



## TPR1966

Great Topic and some lovely looking Silver cars here :thumb:

Star silver metallic Vauxhall Astra same as Dave's, except all the work so far on my motor is done by hand till I get used to the Rotary.

Washed with A/G Shampoo and Conditioner { 2 Bucket method and Lambswool washmitt}.

Polished with A/G S.R.P applied with M/F applicator.

Two coats of Collinite 845 and now protected for the Winter :thumb:

Here are a few of my own pictures 











































































































































































































































These are old pictures so hopefully I'll get out soon and take some newer one's around our Town and add them to my post here :thumb:

Regards,

Tim.


----------



## Norn Iron Scrubber

Vauxhall Astra Sport, Poorboys products, applied by hand

























Sorry pics arent the best all I have got at the minute.

Hi to everyone I havent been on in a while, cars are looking :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR

1 word, Blackfire... or is that two, hmmm!


----------



## Alex L

Meguiars NXT Tech wax topped with Pinnacle Signature.


----------



## Alex L

Blackfire Wet Diamond.


















































More Blackfire WD.


----------



## Rosso2k

Heres few of my clio all work done by hand gave car wash with gold class shampoo. then used Meg quik detailer and clay over hole car. follow by meguiers step 1 paint cleaner step 2 polish then gold class wax 

finshing off with auto gly vinly and rubber on plastics and meguire tyer shine for tyers and for wheels turtle wax wheel wax.


----------



## Peter D

Sonus green clay, AIO, SG x2 and some nice sun!


----------



## ASH 54

megs wash , megs QD & clay, megs step 1, and finished off with a few coats of NXT.


----------



## kendz

Good work!!! Some lovely silver mota's here!

Below is just after Jeffs Prime then Jeffs Acrylic Jett, taken at the beginning of August.










Next shots are from this week, after 5th application of Acrylic Jett. (I top up after every couple of washes).




























Flake shot & a bead shot on the roof for good measure :thumb:


----------



## cav

This is the closest class to my colour...

still awaiting its first detail (still reading and learning about detailing)

i am in need of lessons, from a kind member.......



just after a wash and wax (quicky)

as you can see... deffo in need of a detail...



so if anyone fancies doin there good deed for the day and helping a noobie out... i'm your man :wave:


----------



## mikedov

My LCR with P21S

















With Chemical Guys treatment and after I got the PC

























And a Golf I did in the summer by hand with P21S


----------



## gary

poorboys ssr1,poorboys exp,p21.just ordered some mothers products to try:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Megs Soft Wash, Ag SRP, and OCW x2














































Rob


----------



## Alex24

This was the 307 I had before my 206/207.



















I used AG SRP and EGP at the time.

Alex.


----------



## s2kpaul

ps21 cleanser and zymol japon wax


----------



## nicholassheppard

Meguiar's #80, #7, #21 and CG XXX Hardcore Paste Wax


----------



## acrebo

Can't remember what I used tbh, think it was Ag EGP and P21s spin-shined with PB Spray and Wipe:


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

Here's my CTR Its grey rather than silver, but its close enough 

Washed with Megs NXT wash, then given a coat of NXT wax by hand.


----------



## Paul-V6

A few shots of my old car.
wash>P21s.


----------



## dodger

Paul-V6 said:


> A few shots of my old car.
> wash>P21s.


Wow, thats a top job that you have done there. :thumb:


----------



## satnam

Hey people just joined this site.. heres my efforts so far...













































































































and some poor camera pics...




























Sat


----------



## taztam

I used Sonax Gloss Shampoo followed by a coat of Prima Amigo Polymer Filling Glaze then a coat of Prima Epic Sealant, then to finish off a coat of Harley Wax


----------



## jonboy

Heres some of the Audi Wolfgang sealant topped with Souveran


----------



## gsi2.1xe

heres my corsa gsi 2.1xe


----------



## markhinton

SRP, a large right arm due to the lonely nights (although not so much anymore, thanks to a "special" time spent in Norfolk) and nothing more :


----------



## Chris_J

A few of my motor, although small pics. Just used my usual combination of Megs clay, P21 cleanser, Klasse AIO and P21 wax





































And my old Cosmic Grey Civic


----------



## detailfinish

This is Klasse AOI, Klasse Sealant Glaze and Collinite 845


----------



## JoaoJacto

4 coat´s of CG FS and Spitshined with Natty´s white.
































































:thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly

*My Audi S4*



































This is before I discovered DW !!


----------



## gerry connelly

*My Porsche prior to the Audi S4*


----------



## juni0r

few of mine....very old pics mind you.


----------



## benclelland

All CG products, Body Wash'n'Wax followed XXX paste wax and Top coat sealant I think this was.


----------



## markyboy.1967

*12 years on and she is still shining.*


----------



## detailersdomain




----------



## C3MKY




----------



## Benskett

IN LOVE :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## bigray

hear is a couple of pictures of mine


----------



## DPN

Here are a couple from today.


----------



## DPN

And a couple from the past


----------



## Philgr

Not posted for ages, but thought i would stick up a couple of my car which is currently sat in my garage and has not turned a wheel for over 2 weeks






















































Hope you like

Phil G


----------



## leeshez

They are real good pictures


----------



## RenesisEvo

Philgr said:


> Not posted for ages, but thought i would stick up a couple of my car which is currently sat in my garage and has not turned a wheel for over 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> Phil G


WOW!! Stunning photography, stunning car


----------



## gobbo

Megs Gold Class Wash, Megs Stage 2 Polish, Gold Class Wax.

Going to do some proper detailing soon, once i've got all my stuff for it. Paintwork is actually in very good condition for a 6 year old 95k mile car. Minimal swirling, odd stone chip.


----------



## C3LJG

Heres my Ibiza Cupra and a mates dirty clio 172


----------



## cav

loving the seat


----------



## steveo21




----------



## S-X-I

C3LJG said:


>


Love this picture, something about these kind of car parks that make cars look really good.


----------



## Benskett

A-W-E-S-O-M-E Photo!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## C3LJG

Its my fav pic of the moment! Got it as the wallpaper on the laptop!


----------



## Dave KG

Victoria Concours Wax.


----------



## Avanti

1st the before














































After a plain cold water high pressure rinse










then foam bottle Tetrosyl pressure washer shampoo which appears very good :thumb:










2 mins dwell then rinse off

then 30ml of Zymol autowash and 3 mins dwell




























I stopped taking pics but blade , synthetic chamois and leaf blower dry, ,then glass polish (10yr old TW  ) and a lick of AG SRP which surprisingly there was no white residue, the glass polish was a dream to use also, quick AG interior shampoo vac and APC around the plastic trim, megs nxt metal polish on the exhaust (needs longer on the tips as I doubt they were ever cleaned from new) .

Some afters


----------



## Coxy914

Here's a few of my very low mileage Audi 90 Coupe.


----------



## C3LJG

Smart Car


----------



## Guest

Top job looks really good..


----------



## seckles

You lot on here have really inspired me & opened my eyes to really cleaning/detaining my car. Thanks. So here's my Golf after my efforts at the weekend with my new products from Cleanyourcar

Megs NXT car wash
Clayed with Swissol paint rubber
Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze
Poorboys EX-P sealent
XXX Hardcore Paste Wax

I'm really pleased with the results tho it's very hard to get decent pics!

Steve


----------



## MG 13

Efforts so far:
































































Cleaned with Swissol cleaner fluid and waxed with Saphire :thumb:


----------



## leeshez

Wow amazing .


----------



## Brisa

Gave the car a wash & wax today and had to get some pics but it started bucketing down. Spied a motorway bridge and thought I would use it as shelter lol.

Full detail on this car very soon weather depending!


----------



## Brisa

Well yet again I didn't get a chance for a full detail. Woke up this morning to dry but very dull day. Chanced my arm and got out gave it a foaming through the pressure washer, two bucket with schmitt with some #00 megs hi tech wash.

Clayed with sonus green/grey combo then given some clearkote vanilla moose wax followed by a coat of CG's Factory Sealent. Wanted to get acpoat of XXX wax on but the weather was closing in.

Trim done with Gold Class trim detailer and tyres with megs endurance. Glass with AG fast glass.

Hopefully next week the weather allows me a chance to get it machined as I dont want to go on living the swirl hiding lie anymore. :lol:


----------



## Cra-z

Heya!

Not sure what order these pictures are gonna come up in, but one's a pic of before, by the tyre. There's another 2 of the trim either side of the car... One before trim detail and one after. And the bumper with half trim detail done. And then a complete after shot from the passengers side.

Was my first go at using clay, so thought I'd show off my results. I have some really stubborn tar though. I used autoglym intensive tar remover. Is there something else I can use? It's not as detailed as alot of ppl's cars on here, but it was a start. Need to give my alloys a really good scrub. And I didn't do the interior or door jambs - they really let it all down 

Anyway... Back aching now.... Lol.

*Crosses fingers and hopes picture show up* It really is difficult to get good pics...


----------



## AJA

All the hard work was done by L200 Steve, Blr123, Ant GTI-6, and Dave KG. Thanks guys.


----------



## Enzo

:driver:


----------



## stargazer

*BMW E30 325i Sport*

Good-afternoon

I'm fairly new to the forum and thought you'd like to view some photos of my car.

The car was washed with Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo, Then dried with a synthetic leather towel. Using two different strenghts of swissol cleaner fluid each panel was cleaned to remove any swirl marks. buffer: Porter Cable on the way).

After the swissol treatment was done I used swissol zuffenhausen wax, again applied and buffed-off by hand. Approx time 4-6 hours which inc a tea break....

The wheels they were cleaned with swissol cleaner fluid to remove any deposit then buffed off. Then they were waxed with swissol autobahn wheel wax and buffed off again. Approx time 30 minutes. 
Not the easiest wheels to clean but great end results.

I tend to use a mix of tyre products, but on this occasion I used carplan 'tyre silk' which gave a high-gloss finish.

Hope you like the pictures.


----------



## e30sport

stargazer, that is bloody gorgeous, ,,,, oh i miss my diamond black sport.......keep it up. thumbs up+++++++++++


----------



## huddo

Stargazer, excellent job, car is a credit to you


----------



## G3 Matt

Here's some pictutes of my own car, a 1990 S2 Escort RS Turbo. Finished in Metallic Mercury Grey (original orange peel paint finish LOL).

I used the following products,

Wash then clay with sonus green,
Megs #83 with rotary
Megs #80 with rotary
Clearkote vanilla moose glaze
Clearkote red moose machine glaze
Poorboys ex-p (2 layers)
Collinite 476s

i have included some before and after pics of the engine bay as well... Hope you like.


















































































Matt


----------



## chris_20

niiiiice^^^^^^


----------



## MickCTR

After the last detail and a coat of XXX followed by a coat of P21S! I like this pic so i thought i'd add it!










Edit: excuse the PH banner, the car is currently For Sale  (again lol)


----------



## MickCTR

Stargazer,

That is amazing! I want it! :thumb:


----------



## williamsdirect

got some more pictures of my c-class at the weekend...
srp topped with the klasse twins and finished with P21S..!


----------



## *MAGIC*

View attachment 1461
:thumb:


----------



## Kaizen28

Hi All

Partly as a thank you to the fantastic advice I've had via this site and to invite criticism / comments from others...

Personally I feel it looks better than when I took delivery of it 18 months ago (bar the few chips on the bonnet  )


----------



## Dan the 480 Man

*My old Volvo 440 2.0i*

Now sold and ruined by some idiot, this used to be my '94 440 2.0i.




























Ok, so the door stickers i did put on :lol: Again, just washing and waxing consitantly.


----------



## Ska

*my '97 A8 Ally Silver*

:wave: Shot taken two weeks ago sfter a complete detailing session (will post write up soon). Though it'll need some more paint correction now as some fecking cats scratched the roof slightly (nothing major but I am looking for something to take out those cats) 
BTW there are some fantasticly clean cars on this forum, my hat off to you all:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shine

Washed and detailed by hand.

Megs Tyre Endurance
Megs Gold Class Wash
Megs Quick Clay Bar
Megs DC1 Paint Cleaner
Megs DC2 Polish
Megs Gold Class Wax
Collinite 915 Wax


----------



## batwad

Spruced up my A3 today. I was planning on focussing on the wheels as they're very grotty but the weather was looking dodgy so I didn't get round to taking them off for a proper scrub. Just a normal quick wash then!


----------



## cleslie

*Audi TT roadster + BMW 320D*

1st the TT: Menz IP, XXX wax + WWW wax from 07/06




























My other pride & joy - BMW E46 320d: Menz IP + Swissvax Saphir 05/07




























Have just done the TT with Swissvax but it keeps raining so no pics.:wave:


----------



## Silver B

*new to it all*

Since finding this site i have ditched my old cleaning methods








To this








First go with karcher foam gun using SSP and maxi sudsII
















Washed using a megs mit with maxi suds II with 2 buckets, car was clayed last week, rinsed using a open hose, as you can see very little water stayed on the car
















dried using a megs water magnet and excess water from the wheels using a tyre pump that plugs in cig lighter, next up was megs #7 followed by megs third step wax, wheels were treated to poor boys wheel sealant and tyres dressed with megs hot rims
















did this last night so no sun about to get some good reflections
(More products ordered today)


----------



## Syphon

SRP with 2 coats of Jetseal.


----------



## SURFERROSA

*MENZ 3.02, Sonus yellow cutting pad (6in and 4in), Zymol HDC, JEFFS Acrylic Prime, Zymol Carbon.*


----------



## tree8xr

I used to use just Simoniz original but for the last few years Autoglym and Meguiars. This was #7 followed by P21S. Thanks.


----------



## hissinsid

my god, a mint twin back window xr4i, absolutely gorgeous. Not seen one for years and strangely was thinking about them the other day!


----------



## acrebo

http://chrisharrison.smugmug.com/gallery/2946758#159123895-L-LB


----------



## Bigpikle

acrebo said:


> http://chrisharrison.smugmug.com/gallery/2946758#159123895-L-LB


very nice photography there, and I particularly like the B&W conversions in that gallery. Also some superb images on the rest of your galleries.


----------



## SURFERROSA




----------



## GAZA62

1993 STAR SILVER CALIBRA

1 X AG SRP
2 X AG EGP
1 X MEGS 7
3 X VICTORIA CONCOURS














































[/IMG]


----------



## Wentworth Man

*Thanks to you I won something!!!!!!*

Well I know it is not the best set of photos but thanks to all the info on the forum I tidied up my silver Volvo V70, and won the Best in Class at this years Best Kept Volvo meet - the only day it didn't rain this week!.

Body: Klasse AIO followed by 2 coats of SG followed by 2 coats of Megs #3 stage Carnuba. All by hand and its a big estate to do!!
Wheel Arches: APC and Back to Black
Wheels: SG only
Tyre: Megs Endurance (lovely grape smell but black hands  )
Engine Bay: Back to Black and Megs Metal polish
Glass: RaineEx cleaner and Rainex


----------



## Slick 77

*My First detail*

My first post here :wave: , some good info on this forum :thumb:

Here's some pics of my car, I've had it for about a year and a half now & recently got the detail bug and then bought a PC with a Sonus SFX pad kit! Now I've got a box full of detailing products and a box full of cloths...

I also have to say a big up to Tangoman for all his advice.

Here are the results, it took me over 2 weekends but was worth it.

I used:

Poorboys Clay bar with Spray & Wipe
Poorboys SSR 2.5
ClearKoteVanilla Moose Glaze
Megs # 7 Show Glaze 
Poorboys EX-P Sealent (2 layers)
Collinite No. 476s Super DoubleCoat Auto Wax (2 layers then another layer a week later!) - used on wheels also
P21s Concours Carnauba Wax 
and finally finished off with Poorboy's Spray and Wipe 
Poorboy's Trim Restorer
Megs Wheel Cleaner and Megs Tyre Shine

I managed to get rid of most of the swirls but need to put in some more hours to get rid of all of them for my next session after summer. :buffer:

I'm happy with the finish, just hope it doesn't rain here too much as we are still waiting for the summer!!:detailer:


----------



## InSPiRE

awesome results for a silver car! :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77

InSPiRE said:


> awesome results for a silver car! :thumb:


:thumb: thanks


----------



## Guest

tree8xr said:


> I used to use just Simoniz original but for the last few years Autoglym and Meguiars. This was #7 followed by P21S. Thanks.


thats real class mate:thumb:


----------



## Wested

*1977 Ford Capri Mk2 3.0S*

Thought I'd better get round to posting the results of a weekend of polishing my old motor last summer. I only use her in the summer and as yet havent had a chance (with the <ahem> beautiful weather) to get her out of storage this year. I used the following products:

Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo & Conditioner
Einszett Wax Polish Soft
Meguiars Quik Clay
Einszett Glanz Wax
P21S

I was very happy with the results with the metallic pop coming thru nicely and look forward to some more experimentation this year.


----------



## Bulla2000

*BMW 320d*

After #80, #7 and 2x #21


----------



## Bigpikle

Steel Grey rather than silver but finally got it in the condition I want it, so here are some pics...

***** Glasur x4 layers, over HD Cleanse.


----------



## Chris20vT

Ok silver car pictures...

Wash 2 bucket method and foam gun with SSF. Wash mitt with Poorboys Super Slick 'n' Suds.
Pat dried with waffle weave towel.
Clay with Megs quik clay.
Straight to JEFFS Acrylic (as no swirls, applied by hand but now by PC7424, results MUCH better)
Waxed with JEFFS trigger.
Windows with autoglym fast glass.
Tyres with autoglym tyre shine.

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g...rrent=DSCF0090b.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3

Need to give it another real good detail again with the PC results and post up some more up to date ones ! Cheers!


----------



## Bigpikle

Chris20vT said:


> Ok silver car pictures...
> 
> Wash 2 bucket method and foam gun with SSF. Wash mitt with Poorboys Super Slick 'n' Suds.
> Pat dried with waffle weave towel.
> Clay with Megs quik clay.
> Straight to JEFFS Acrylic (as no swirls, applied by hand but now by PC7424, results MUCH better)
> Waxed with JEFFS trigger.
> Windows with autoglym fast glass.
> Tyres with autoglym tyre shine.
> 
> http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g...rrent=DSCF0090b.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3
> 
> Need to give it another real good detail again with the PC results and post up some more up to date ones ! Cheers!


looks lovely - the Jeffs seems to bring out a great sparkle on silvers :thumb:


----------



## bigray

some recent 1s of mine


----------



## TwinSport




----------



## jlw129

My car after Carlack Systematic Care followed by two coats of Carlack Sealant and then a coat of Collinite 476s. Fortunately, being silver, its not easy to see the swirling unless you get really close.


----------



## mattchubb1

sorry im still new, and this website has given me loads of ideas for new products... so this is just after a wash, dry, claybar, wash, polish, wax and egp.... which took around 3 days and some crazy looks from the neighbours


----------



## Mr P

The wifes motor


----------



## Richardja

2007 Honda Jazz Sport in Storm Silver:




























Poorboys EX-P & Natty's Blue.


----------



## zainodude

*2008 C6 Zo6 Corvette*


----------



## bigray

a recent 1 of mine


----------



## Bigp

Washed with AG shampoo, Clayed with Megs Quik Clay, AG SRP and 2x coats of jetSEAL109.


----------



## jyrkiboy

The normal Zaino threatment
Zaino Z-18 ClayBar
Zaino Z-7 wash
Zaino Z-2 Pro
Zaino Z-5
Zaino ZFX
Zaino Z-6
Zaino Z-8
Zaino Z-12
Zaino Z-14
Zaino Z-16










oops it wasn't clean after wash


----------



## bidderman1969

bigray said:


> a recent 1 of mine


awesome wheels :thumb:


----------



## Phil1971

Lovely looking VW, wheels are superb


----------



## andyboygsi

i think they are early s8 monoblocks


----------



## campbell

wheels look mint


----------



## Ming

My 350Z the last time I did a proper session.
Clay'ed Sonus 1 with a PC and Carnuda Wax P21S by hand afterwards.
























































Looking to try some new finishes now I have found this site!
Ming the Novice


----------



## H-5

Just finished mine last weekend.

Meguiars Quik Clay, AG UDS polish, P21S wax. All by hand.


----------



## Ming

H5
Good pics mate.
Hand is good but PC is better - and loads quicker I reckon. I have paid for mine doing mates cars so its for free now. Just did Mrs Mings Celica using the PC as a buff up for the P21S. Looks fab!
GM grey is a better colour than silver though!!
Ming the Buffer


----------



## Rew

10 year old Merc.

Wash - Optimum Car Wash
Clay - Meguires
Polish - Megs #83 and #80 ( was too scared to touch the Power Gloss )
CK Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze
Sealant - PB's EX-P
Wax - Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore
Wheels - PB's Wheel Sealant
Tires - Chemical Guys.


----------



## Sim911RS2

*Polar Silver RS 2*

Here's my Audi, 12 years old cleaned with Zaino and Autoglym.


----------



## edl blade

one ov mine


----------



## DE 1981

Fet recent pics of my st.


----------



## edl blade

a few more pics ov mine


----------



## A20 LEE

Vintage on Salt Lake Grey.


----------



## Sam87

Heres my car...

This is an old pic but shows the shine in the car



Heres another one, and how it is at the moment


----------



## andyboygsi

Saimir said:


> Heres my car...
> 
> This is an old pic but shows the shine in the car
> 
> 
> 
> Heres another one, and how it is at the moment


are you following me about?

haha


----------



## Sam87

Lol ....

Heres another 3 pic's [before tinting the windows]....
Just normal wash, and when i wax the car i use Turtle wax...I need to learn quick now and use something good


----------



## Syphon

My baby


----------



## MattOz

My Silver Grey M3....














































Matt


----------



## Daz Gsi

This is my old corsa c before a sold it and got me Astra


----------



## Dan Clark

My old impreza:














































My god i miss this car!!


----------



## 20vtb5

2000 passat always use megs clay /nxt wax/quick detail.


----------



## Teddy

Might as well have some input instead of just looking at everybody elses work...this only ever gets parked in the garage with Meguiars Carnauba wax rubbed into it every week or 2...it's rather clean underneath too...


----------



## phil440

just a few of mine


----------



## 20vtb5

yea there right i would never be seen out cruisin in that mucky ride you should be ashamed :thumb:


----------



## carensuk




----------



## johnnyg

*pics of my silver car*

some pics of my silver car .gave it a good going over still learning but getting there i think


----------



## AaronB

piccys of my silver baby


----------



## MickCTR

This was taken in PeteB's garage before Christmas. Just found it on my phone so i thought i'd share!


----------



## LeeCS

some of my Civic Sport after a few hours work:


----------



## STEALTH K3

Just a few of mine


----------



## pologti

STEALTH K3 said:


> Just a few of mine


nice to see this car is getting looked after still, remember seeing this at e38 a few year back when mugly had it


----------



## dsms

An SL55 AMG I did last week...


----------



## 08micsta

Our 2006 Golf GTi:









































































That should be good enough. I love this car so much. Its my moms car and I recently did my first semi-detail on it.

Mike


----------



## A20 LEE

Nice flake pop on metallic grey.


----------



## Thealchemistbmb

Bought some Collinite 476 a couple of weeks ago so thought i would give it a try yesterday. I must say it it looks better than i thought.
Used Dura-seal first then applied the 476....


----------



## h9scw

This is a mates M3, detailed it a while ago. Photography isn't my strong point but I like this one


----------



## nick_mcuk

Tsk tsk someone has norty number plates on his BMW


----------



## asjam86

All good fun.


----------



## rilstone

Detailed with Menzerna polishes, Meguiars #7 Showcar Glaze, Collinites 476s and Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish (amazing product!) all applied with the G220:buffer:


----------



## a1ndy

my corsa

washed>clayed>zaino z2 x2>CG xxx hardcore paste wax


----------



## pampos

Honda Accord



















Toyota Starlet




























Toyota Avensis




























Saab 9-3 Aero


----------



## [email protected]

Skoda Roomster


----------



## joe_0_1

Can't beat a bit of Duragloss.


----------



## dave h

heres a few silver 1973 corvette
























evo 8
























these were topped with cg xxx hardcore wax


----------



## bluetrebor

This is my old Focus MP3 which I sold a few months back, great looking car I think. This was after a applying Wolfgang Polish then Deep Gloss paint sealant. Miss it really!


----------



## bluetrebor

How do I get picture to come up as images rather than list?


----------



## Slick 77

bluetrebor said:


> How do I get picture to come up as images rather than list?


Upload the pics into www.photobucket.com then using the IMG url for the picture by pasting it into your thread, then the pics will display without having to click


----------



## chris l

heres mine


----------



## DPN

Here is one i did today. Write up to follow soon.


----------



## ArcticVXR

My Astra SRi XP


----------



## bluetrebor

This is my old Focus MP3 which I sold a few months back, great looking car I think. This was after a applying Wolfgang Polish then Deep Gloss paint sealant. Miss it really!

Thanks for the help on getting image up!


----------



## 1996a6v6

My silver Citroen Xantia Activa Turbo

Which was a fun car til it went up in smoke on the A1 ! :doublesho


----------



## Sam87

My Car


----------



## tdekany




----------



## notsosmall

here's my first go at detailing and machine :buffer:


----------



## karl_liverpool

my last silver car its well looked after,
we clean this weekly, 
The guy in jaguar was shocked when he seen it four years after purchase. the pictures dont do it justice, the car was very painfull on the eyes (taken with nokia mobile phone)


----------



## [email protected]

Little sis' Vectra in Silver Lightning.


----------



## bigray

1 of mine from today after a 6 hour session not bad for silver


----------



## gixxer600k4

shame about the weather as i cant get any good decent reflections


----------



## k6gixer

Father in laws Signum


----------



## Sav

My Wee Mini after a good wash. It's Silver but also black.....


----------



## MattOz

My car in Silver Grey......



















Matt


----------



## Commodore

And here some Pics of my Astra H Caravan 1.9CDTI after Zaino ZPC, AIO, 3xZ5, 3xZ2, ZCS and a final wipedown with Z8 


















































































Kind Regards


----------



## Jim W

My contribution..


----------



## M1cha3l84

VW GOLF

































:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

a basic clean the day I got it









During it's first proper detail


















LowdownVW Midnight Meet


















After fitting FMIC









BTW: It's "Arctic Silver"


----------



## Jason2002

*My Mondeo*

Had my car wet sanded a couple of months ago, decided to add a few more coats of Z2.......

During wet sanding process - excuse the different colour wheel (had a new wheel put on and changing the colour of the wheels)



















End result


----------



## Alfa GTV




----------



## jerry318




----------



## SURFERROSA

This is one of my faves.

2-day swirl removal. Menzerna 3.02, then Menzerna 85RD. 
Machine cleansed with rotary and Werkstat Prime Strong.
Protection supplied by Zaino Z2-Pro (2 coats).
Z8 application for final wipe.

Before, just back from the dealership:








After:






























































JR:thumb:


----------



## Ska

Cracking shots!


----------



## littleted




----------



## henry_isf

My Silverstone S2000...


----------



## Judas

polished with AG SRP and finished off with Megs. just did it with car lac 68 followed by 476s - not that different (visually).


----------



## Christian6984

silver clio


----------



## qwertyuiop

lhttp://My silver car usin T-cut,plenty of elbow grease and Megs NXT.


----------



## nick.s

My Vec C. Star Silver done in these photos with nothing more than AG BSC, clayed with Megs clay, hand polished with AG SRP and waxed with Megs Gold Class. I'm looking forward to using some DJ Diamond White on her once corrected.










































































And an obligatory beading shot:


----------



## Fin2982

and the old mans ovloV


----------



## Fin2982

Fin2982 said:


> the Focus in background had been given a clean and a wax by myself..........what are neighbours for...she was interested by snowfoaming lol


----------



## J1ODY A

Because I don't have an Autobrite underbody lance, I have to do this...










Random Pic taken over Xmas...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Fin2982

J1ODY A said:


> Because I don't have an Autobrite underbody lance, I have to do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random Pic taken over Xmas...


we have to resort to this everytime we clean a used Hilux.....How ramp will travel


----------



## stuy180

A few pics of my Pug:





































This one is one of my favourites :thumb:


----------



## shaunfr

My Effort wearing 2 coats of Werkstatt acrylic


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## dsms

Few cars Ive done...


----------



## Tabbs




----------



## rsdan1984

does this count?










dark silver/grey.


----------



## Guest




----------



## matt_83

My C32 AMG with Jeff's acryllic kit


----------



## Hudy82

Here's my 1.8 Focus ghia in machine silver


----------



## ets2k9

The girlfriends pride and joy:




























My last one:










When I was alot younger and stupid:


----------



## SoCal EJ1

my old car


----------



## scottgm

My little Wagon


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

some of my customers cars :thumb:









































































Does this count as silver or should i say shiny silver 









































































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Fralfa

My car


----------



## Maxym




----------



## Guest

ahem... lol


----------



## DE 1981

^^oops


----------



## Guest

Detail Ecosse said:


> ^^oops


My bad :lol:


----------



## scottgm

more of a light silver


----------



## essiek

.. found the "steel-grey" section, so removed from here, sorry about that


----------



## herbie147

My Impreza


----------



## mark328

My 328i Sport.


----------



## mark328

mark328 said:


> My 328i Sport.


Whoops, second pic from when i stripped it to start the full detail, omg the shame :doublesho


----------



## liam1

my pride and joy,


----------



## herbie147

Gorgeous mate!


----------



## Telly Addict

Here's mine


----------



## col8482

*MK5 TDI with Collinite 476*

























Metallic silver MK5 golf tdi with race glaze pre wax cleanser then collinite 476 for protection.


----------



## kingtheydon

MY new toy..




























Needs a proper going over which il post up soon


----------



## kingtheydon

^^^^ You on Cliosport??


----------



## herbie147

Could have swore that Clio looked black? lol


----------



## Telly Addict

col8482 said:


> Metallic silver MK5 golf tdi with race glaze pre wax cleanser then collinite 476 for protection.


I am loving that MK5! Gorgeous shine mate! :argie:


----------



## MattDuffy88

My Toledo 1M2, V5 




























Matt


----------



## Dizzle77

My mates BMW e39 530d Sport that I helped him detail a few weeks ago


----------



## Shanukes

some of the cars ive polished....


----------



## Renmure

My Silver car


----------



## rav4mx

*After a good washing!!!!*

Last night, after many days with rain,I finally washed my Rav.This is how it looks today, was a very good washing with water. 
Next week will give a polished.

comments welcome:thumb:


----------



## drew 007

Fingers crossed i should be having my silver car done shortly, il post some pics up when done :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Reflections on Silver can be done - Not easy though








It was on this:

























And my old Focus, not really reflective but used to shine beautifully


----------



## DetailMyCar

Dizzle77 said:


> My mates BMW e39 530d Sport that I helped him detail a few weeks ago


SNAP!

I just did my mates 525i this weekend 





































This was my 1st ever go with the DA though, on my Sisters Mondeo (140k miles) - it was a right state when i got there but still proud of my results:


----------



## DetailMyCar

Had to quickly do a compare - have to say they both look pretty good 



Dizzle77 said:


> My mates BMW e39 530d Sport that I helped him detail a few weeks ago


----------



## Beau Technique




----------



## Beau Technique




----------



## Beau Technique




----------



## shaz350z

My 350z


----------



## Reflect

My Nissan Xterra. 2009, 33 inch tires.


----------



## col8482

kingtheydon said:


> ^^^^ You on Cliosport??


I'm not on but the owner of the car is.


----------



## Guest

My latest after a quick shine up, I need to go a bit harder on the correction somewhen in the summer.

This is just a quick run over with Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing pad, finished up with Z2P.


----------



## elfed

ASH 54 said:


> megs wash , megs QD & clay, megs step 1, and finished off with a few coats of NXT.


Stunning car, those Alpina alloys really do suit the E30, so miss mine, Alpine white 320i 1988.


----------



## Alzay

Mine


----------



## markbob917

some amazing finishes on here, acyually gives me hope for mine lol


----------



## matt_anderson

here's mine - 
][/center]


----------



## taire2011

Heres my Silver Mondeo


----------



## Naddy37

My company car, nearing 200k miles.


----------



## apmaman

Who says silver doesn't reflect light well?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

I find it reflects ok lol


----------



## woodys

not best picture but hey ho


----------



## trackslag




----------



## Reflectology

Be rude not to really....Silver Impreza....


----------



## Pk777

911 turbo


----------



## DNZ 21




----------



## dmax

clay Bilt hamber + CG SD, then, full Autoglym,/ PSR/ EGP/ HD wax.


----------



## Pk777

dmax said:


> clay Bilt hamber + CG SD, then, full Autoglym,/  PSR/ EGP/ HD wax.


Very nice


----------



## Vitch-w

MY silver puma:


----------



## Demetrios72

My silver beemer


----------



## Auto Detox

My MK3 Golf Gti


----------



## gex23

RenaultSport Clio 197 (Nimbus Grey) :










No proper detail as yet (only owned it 3 weeks), just debadged, clear indicators and a new headunit on the way:thumb:


----------



## alfajim




----------



## Bowler

*Bmw 318se (e90)*

Pics after 1st detail. Looking to increase the depth of shine next time


----------



## Reggie-Z4

Missus Freelander2.....


----------



## gex23

RenaultSport Clio 197 bonnet reflection after DAS6 / CG / Menz / Raceglaze combo :


Bonnet 1 Reflection by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## markbob917

my winterised fabia vrs


----------



## philmon

heres mine


----------



## NorthernNick

my moondust fiesta before ford fair this year 
































Reppin' a bit of AMdetails


----------



## philmon

heres more


----------



## sm81

Toyota Corolla 1999 2.0 diesel. Drived 386000 km.
Wearing Carlack NSC68+ 2 x LLS


----------



## paranoid73




----------



## dis

my platinum silver cab


----------



## North east Car Care

A couple of mine


----------



## FL1P 89

My 325ci rocking some White diamond, and supernatural.


----------



## sideswipe

*My 5 series touring*

what do you thing guys..


----------



## dis

that looks mega.flip89!
how long to get it like that?:thumb:


----------



## yoyo59

my baby


----------



## Mnbrennan

First post here, been looking for ages though. 

Got some detailing products for my birthday, but haven't had chance to use them yet. 

So here is a simple wash


----------



## craigthered

Awesome all round. Must get out and do my A4 when the weather is better.


----------



## Type.R

great looking golf hopefuly mine is going to look that good when it's gone :detailer: :newbie: :buffer:


----------



## KillerHERTZ




----------



## Pookini

My friends Vectra SRi...


----------



## The Cueball

how have I missed photo whoring this thread!?!? :lol:





































:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Astra 1.8 coupe









Zaf gsi









350 z


----------



## kempe




----------



## Po*Low*

Thats my mate's old 10Skip GTi

Not the best car ever but still


----------



## Sparky160

My dads old 7'er


----------



## spiros




----------



## Griffiths Detailing

Chris


----------



## Joel.




----------



## DrDax

Got to add my Silver Mustang to this.
No stupid sharp angles either. Called Vapor Silver - Cars done almost 50k now. Looks even better in the flesh...
No wax, just P1 polish and C1/C1.5 all done by myself


----------



## ST_Tarps

Pictures of our daily when we went camping.


----------



## jay_bmw

My shed


----------



## philmon

updated pics


----------



## TopSport+

Joel. said:


>


nice:thumb:


----------



## philmon

heres mine again after applying Meguiars mirrorglaze #16


----------



## DrDax

Here's the GT after a QD of c2v2


----------



## suspal

jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Benlg81




----------



## -J-

Quick picture from today's efforts - Auto Finesse Tripple followed by Tough Coat.


----------



## big-saxo-guy

*my best*


----------



## M88RCC

Few of mine,


----------



## G105ALY

One of mine:


----------



## G105ALY

Another:


----------



## marc147

Heres the joy of my life lol


----------



## G105ALY

And another


----------



## -J-

Following on from my post a few above, put down a coat of Auto Finesse Spirit today


----------



## Simondi

A tad embarrassed  looking at how shiny some of yours are still, one day I'll get there.
Any road here is my pride & joy

Before


after

and outside the hoose:lol:


----------



## AKA Pabs

My first efforts with a machine polisher today.


----------



## Natalie

My Anni Golf



BIL's M3


----------



## Mixman




----------



## svended




----------



## GH1

*2011 Ford Focus Titanium X Estate 1.6T*

My office and daily drive!


----------



## Gadgetguy

Just spent a couple of days doing this for an old mate of mine.


----------



## asboman

Some of the Golf


----------



## asboman

Some of the ST


----------



## snowy1




----------



## Cookies

Mine...


----------



## josje

Why not mention which product has been used on these cars showing those stunning pictures?


----------



## Cookies

josje said:


> Why not mention which product has been used on these cars showing those stunning pictures?


Good call Josie - I used Autoglym Super Resin Polish with two coats of Naviwax. All sealed in with Orchard Autocare Perfection. There is probably the remnants of various polishes and waxes on there too from Meguiars to Autosmart and AM details paint sealant. I find the naviwax incredibly easy to use. Xiphidus recommended Black Hole and Natty's Blue so I'll be giving those a go next to see what results are delivered.

Wheels done with several coats of rimwax and tyres with Orchard Autocare Glitz.

Thanks

Cooks


----------



## Cookies

Quick coat of Naviwax this evening and finished off with Orchard Autocare Perfection.



















Cooks


----------



## Baracuda

Wearing Zymol Concours


----------



## MAW73

My new F20 M135i. Picked her up at the weekend


----------



## nbray67

Our RS Clio after a clean with Rejuvenate (cheers JBirchy) and layer of Illusion.


----------



## pringles1984

The other halfs gunmetal grey 307


----------



## Cookies

Did a bit of a clean of the exeo yesterday. Megs 105 and 205 on hexlogic pads. Followed by AG SRP, Megs Carnauba, Naviwax and all sealed in with Orchard Autocare Perfection.


----------



## boy-raymond

Newbie time, been lurking in the background for a while but was so pleased with this weekends results I just had to show it off.

This is how my A3 is looking at the moment


----------



## Anzafin

A quick wash yesterday after the weekend trip.










- Antti -


----------



## sprocketser

Your ride looks great Antti ! Love the contrast between the wheels & the car s color .


----------



## scullionm4

Brazo said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=153355#post153355
> 
> So folks lets have your silver cars!!


My rav4.






























Sent from my LG-M200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galley

Kia Ceed SW in Lunar Silver.

Really good colour, looks bluey grey in overcast conditions, but bright silver in the sunlight.

Looked mostly the former since I picked it up......









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart

My old car










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gargreen7




----------



## Teale41

My 2002 Mini Cooper S










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p

Thanks to the lovely spring like day I gave our dailies a little tlc.

Both had their first proper washes in months, followed by some fusso to see them through until spring proper, and even gave the headlight on the merc a polish with the autoglym kit as they were just starting to yellow very slightly.

Pretty pleased with how good they can look for 13 and 19 year old paint.


----------



## Negaultra7

My Honda Civic 1.8ex in Alabaster Silver:


----------



## Citromark

My wifes old 2003 Renault Laguna .



Mark


----------



## Citromark

My old 2006 Citroen Dispatch van



Mark


----------



## PugIain

An old Japanese coupe in rare "not going sideways" moment









Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK

Not too bad for a 20 year old car.


----------



## Y25dps

Here is my c class









Sent from my POT-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Focus4000

My Mk3 Focus


----------



## ReyIndividual

Please add the lsp used, it would be most helpful.


----------



## Lexus-is250

My old Lexus wearing Wowo's crystal sealant v2.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhiguli

My 2008 Volvo V70N with two coats of Turtle Wax Pro Flawless Finish


----------



## Cookies

Some of my previous cars, mk1 focus (which I bought for £300), pug 406 and Seat Exeo.

Cooks























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

